# Due to this Betta Craze.



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I decided to get myself the fish that first started my hobby in the first place. 

Going into the store thinking of getting a white/beige halfmoon, but ended up getting a wild caught short tail that has a black line running down its spin, with the remainder of a body a dark metallic blue black shine.  

He is in a 2.5 gal right now. Just slowly swimming around getting use to the surroundings. 

As for decor, I havent really thought of anything yet, so hopefully some amazing idea will pop into my mind tonight.

Ps. questions for the betta gurus out there, anything I need to do differently with a wild caught betta vs local bred?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wild caught?.... Simplex or something?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

no, although the store called it wild caught, im almost 100% sure its a betta splendens.


----------



## Hippopoctopus (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... Don't quote me on this because I haven't verified it, but from what I've heard, truly wild bettas are are pretty much impossible to find in the pet trade. This goes for both regular suppliers, and specialist suppliers.

I was told "You pretty much have to know someone in their native country who's willing to catch one for you, or go there yourself and bring it back.

Many places will advertise "wild" bettas, but they are not actually wild...".

Though varieties other than splendens can be found in the pet trade, these are captive bred.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's all sorts of wild bettas floating around.


----------



## Hippopoctopus (Feb 20, 2009)

And you know they were caught from the wild and not just captive bred and called "wild" because they aren't the varieties you normally see?

I've heard mixed information about this 

Either way, bettas are bettas. Still awesome fish regardless of where they were born.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you know which importers to go to, wild bettas are pretty easily had.


----------



## Hippopoctopus (Feb 20, 2009)

Could I maybe get a recommendation? 

Always liked bettas...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Let me dig through some emails again later and hopefully I can find a few supplier's names for you.


----------



## Hippopoctopus (Feb 20, 2009)

No rush, I'd just like it for reference should I ever decide to get one...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

well, wild or not. I fell in love with the little thing because of its patterns and colour. 

but to me, it looks just like a normal local bred short tail.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

So to settle the wild vs tank bred betta discussion. 

After doing some research and talking/emailing some breeders an viewing their stocks. 

It turns out that the betta is a wild caught blue copper Betta imbellis.

I'll post pics once I get the tank set up.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice. Where are you getting him from?


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder if it's the same as I just bought? I got a round tail male from PJ's advertised as a wild caught. He is a beautiful metallic blue with a black face and a red fin underneath. I didn't really pay attention to the wild caught.. he was just gorgeous where ever he came from.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought the little guy from Aquapets near pacific mall. Had my eye on him for about a week, and finally decided to get him after the store didnt have any good halfmoons in stalk.

Supernova....I can totally relate, the colour and personality of this little guy was why I bought him, the fact that it was a wild caught was just something in addition.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

O and Sunstar, since I know you love bettas, if you want some more rowntails for your collection, Aquapets has a few BEAUTIFUL marble blue crowntails. Just in case you are interested


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if I could get to them, I probably get one.... or females if they have them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

well, i find that this store always has some interesting bettas. I dont have enough experience to say that they are high grade bettas. But just from my experience of seeing bettas, they always have above average looking bettas.

As for females, I don't think they have "special" females. Only see males. They have a female betta tank, but they all look like normal VT bettas.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup they do carry wilds.... I do like that store for finding some neat betta.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Cid next time I'm around, could I possibly coax you to fine one?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yap yap, bought a mustarg gas HM about a year ago from there for my gf. 

personally one of my fav stores.

although their stock right now, bettas or other freshwater is kinda lacking. But an amazing collection of arowanas. (silver, black, jardini, rtg and crossbacks)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sure thing sun


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I usually frequent the store about once a week, since it is one of the closest stores to my house. So I'll keep you guys up dated as to their betta stock.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm looking for some halfmoons... or something. Wild might be good to strengthen my stock


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah, so the little guy is showing signs of ready to mate. Too bad I don't have the necessary equipment or female (lol) for him.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

heh, I should do rent a babe for bettas.


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

Where is aquapets? I've never heard of it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neat store, kinda messy at times; never pay full price there


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar.....lol....I would use that service lol

Aquapets is on steeles near pacific mall. Go to the store reviews section in the general market place to find the exact address. Basically its in the plaza opposite and one light east of P mall. There is a chinese buffet, scocia bank and no frills. 

And ya, I do agree the store is kinda messy, their stock right now is not the best. But they do have some interesting crowtails right now. And ya, you can usually get a deal if you know how to bargain.


----------

